
How do some developers learn a new programming language in one night? - danso
https://www.quora.com/How-do-some-developers-learn-a-new-programming-language-in-one-night?share=1
======
vorotato
Most languages are more similar than they are different. If you can't do this
yet, don't sweat it.

[https://learnxinyminutes.com/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/)

Is a great little resource for how to do things in different languages.

